# Lionfish killing......



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Here is some video of me getting a few..... It was me, Mark (K-man) and Scott (Firefishvideo) and we put in 2 ten minute dives each... Final tally off 3 pyramids was approx 139. And picked up a few extra on a bounce dive on a barge for a total of 150+ per the scientist we were working with..


----------



## afishanado (Oct 26, 2009)

Holy Crap!!! Had no idea that they were that thick down there. 

On the positive side, water clarity looks pretty nice.


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

Awesome video.... how long ago was this shot?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Huff said:


> Awesome video.... how long ago was this shot?


Couple weeks ago.


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

unbelievable! I did not think you would ever stop getting them. It was like the never ending supply of lionfish on that small little pyramid. Cool video and thanks for sharing! O*D*W


----------



## SPRNFSH19 (Dec 19, 2011)

FIREFISH were did you guys get the lion fish bags?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

SPRNFSH19 said:


> FIREFISH were did you guys get the lion fish bags?


MBT Divers.
The canvas bags have worked out pretty well... but MBT just got a new shipment of special lionfish bags with a trap door on top. This is the one I used on the last trip....and it worked GREAT! Its much faster than having to open and close the bag...and I have not been stuck yet with the new bag!
(The bag in the video belongs to NO WORYZ ....and he has modified it to work a lot like the newer bags.)


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Great jobs guys, you destroyed them!
Love the use of the cone, that's a great idea.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, that pyramid was really infested. Nice shooting.


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

kill em all cause they are gonna kill everything we have naturally....all of the baby snappers, groupers, lobsters......if ya see em kill em


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm seeing a total absence of the game fish once the lion fish infest a structure. And thinking of all the structure just along the Gulf, these invasive species could destroy a foundational industry both commercial and recreational.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That wasn't a pyramid but rather a lion fish hotel. That thing was loaded.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*If the market would produce a high demand, I can see a profit from the harvest.

I can then also see a need for a Lion Fish vacuum. Just suck them up. *


----------



## Melanie (Jun 8, 2012)

Just FYI, lion fish is rather tasty...


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Wow! I didn't know we had that many of them here! Would love to trade you some tuna next time I am in town for some of that meat


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

Captain Woody Woods said:


> Wow! I didn't know we had that many of them here! Would love to trade you some tuna next time I am in town for some of that meat


That wont be a problem at all, just let me know.....


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

holy sh*t didnt think theyre that thick down there! looks like fun shooting them though


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

That is a lot of yummies right there.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

*Lionfish site eradication*

Recently read an article about targeted site clearing of Lionfish, with follow on surveys to see how long the site stayed clear. 

I can't find my link to it. It was a Texas study, as I recall, where they surveyed a site, took a census of resident LFs, came back and cleared the site, came back again several times to see how quick the site repopulated. Sites stayed clear 3-6 months, as I recall. 

Would like to recover the link, but haven't found it. Ring a bell with anyone? Any help is appreciated.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I local chef wants to start offering them at the restaurant. See http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/death-lion-fish-236098/#post1888834


----------

